# Time to purge the forum



## Jeff Wright (Jan 31, 2019)

I Am Deleting The Following People in This group As They Do Not Contribute or post.
Kendra Pertilla
Reida Nichols
Irene Dennen
Rachel Brantley
Jivenia Porter
Renee Simpkins
Andrea Bogle
Danni Smith
Vicky Cumming
Marica Dickert
Elmira Chouinard
Danielle Grimes
Deonna Foerster
Lorean Rothschild
Nola Dick
Lucille Delariva
Nora Wohlers
Shoshana Kozak
Bari Strous
Douglass Houser
Leonarda Otero
Jamie Jenkins
Kaleigh Didonna
Lyndon Lanclos
Renata Schillaci
Lisa Arrigo
Charlotte Calvin
Yelena Dunnam
Rena Lawhead
Quinn Sines
Jeanmarie Cabaniss
Keena Prado
Hannah Hoover
Noemi Repp
Eliz Timbers
Melina Avallone
Virginia Mccomb
Kory Demery
Amberly Toole
Lanell Slaton
Murray Casperson
Luna Barrio
Vashti Magnes
James Matthenson
Kathryne Philips
Mahalia Smallwood
Eileen Machin
Lillie Mull
Tanika Morris
Seema Keough
Reatha Poche
Gwenn Seip
Ricardo Ferriera
Liana Dunston
Nelly Niemann
Jessie Lininger
Annis Nevers
Brittany Blatter
Kendra Pertilla
Reida Nichols
Irene Dennen
Rachel Brantley
Jivenia Porter
Renee Simpkins
Andrea Bogle
Vicky Cumming
Marica Dickert
Elmira Chouinard
Danielle Grimes
Deonna Foerster
Lorean Rothschild
Nola Dick
Lucille Delariva
Nolan Wohlers
Shoshana Kozak
Bari Strous
Donna Houser
Leonarda Otero
Kaleigh Didonna
Lyndon Lanclos
Renata Schillaci
Lisa Arrigo
Charlotte Calvin
Yelena Dunnam
Ronna Lawhead
Quinn Sines
Jeanmarie Cabaniss
Keena Prado
Hanhah Hoover
Noemi Repp
Eliz Timbers
Melina Avallone
Virginia Mccomb
Kory Demery
Amberly Toole
Lanell Slaton
Murray Casperson
Leonardo Barrio
Vashti Magnes
Kathryne Philips
Mahalia Smallwood
Eileen Machin
Lillie Mull
Tanika Morris
Seema Keough
Reatha Poche
Gwenn Seip
Kendra Pertilla
Reida Nichols
Irene Dennen
Rachel Brantley
Jivenia Porter
Renee Simpkins
Andrea Bogle
Vicky Cumming
Marica Dickert
Clancy Parsons
If you went through this entire list looking for your name, I do apologize for completely wasting your time. I'm not even an admin and have no clue who these people are. I stole this from another page


----------



## saltysandman (Jan 31, 2019)

haha you got me! you should put some admin names on there and see what happens.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Feb 1, 2019)

saltysandman said:


> haha you got me! you should put some admin names on there and see what happens.



I found this in another group I am in...I fell for it too, lol.


----------

